# [SOLVED] Windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS service)



## hammerhead105 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a wired connection with router. My broadband DSL. The internet was fine until the router got restarted. I tried troubleshooting it but it wont fix. It will only say that windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS). Im using a windows 7. Please help me fix it. Other device like my ipod has an internet connection except for the pc. Also i cant ping the pc and i cant open my ip using 192.186.1.1.


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS service)*

Welcome to TSF,

Can you follow this guide below 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f138/how-to-run-an-ipconfig-all-command-655357.html

I'm not sure how you can get this onto another device unless you have a device that can connect to your pc.

Usually we say copy it to a USB pen and use another pc to upload the results.

Steps I would try.
1. Restart your computer.
2. Check the light on the back of the tower is lighting up green/flashing (where the network cable is plugged in) when it is turned on.
3. Check the light on the other end of the network cable where it plugs into your router(make sure its lighting up also.)

From the fault posted in your original reply, I'd shut down your pc, then turn off your router.

Leave your router off for 2 minutes, then turn it back on, let your router boot up etc, let it do this for 5 minutes, then turn your pc on.

We would really need to see your ipconfig from your pc, so try following the guide at the top of my post.


----------



## hammerhead105 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS service)*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

I:\Users\mirham>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mirham-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E/RTL8103E Family PCI-E Fa
st Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-B3-00-64-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d142:4480:73e1:aeb0%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.34(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, April 05, 2014 9:39:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 08, 2014 10:09:42 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234938547
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-2C-41-4E-00-E0-B3-00-64-88

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{352232B9-AFD0-40DD-AEA7-5D57C78F25E7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## hammerhead105 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS service)*

I checked and everything is ok, the light is on green and orange blink something. Ive also restarted 3 times already. Normally i would just trouble shoot it and i would be fix but i dont know why its not working this time.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS service)*

IPCONFIG /ALL output looks OK. What security program (antivirus and/or firewall) are you running? Try changing DNS servers from google's to the router's IP; 192.168.1.1 and see if the same occurs.


----------



## hammerhead105 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS service)*

Im using bit defender. For the firewall i think its the default windows firewall


----------



## hammerhead105 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS service)*

How do i change this to solve? 
Basically it went black out no power. Then when the power went back everything was fix. 
IT-Barry's solution would have work in this case, turning off everything for a while. 
Thanks Guys =)


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS service)*



> Basically it went black out no power. Then when the power went back everything was fix.


Could you please elaborate? I didn't quite catch that.


----------



## hammerhead105 (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS service)*

The power/electricity just went off. You know black out or brown out or what ever you call it. Then when the power came back everything was fix.


----------

